# Boats of P&O scottish ferries



## graeme.heddle (Jun 6, 2007)

Does anyone here know what happened to the old P&O scottish ferries St. Clair, St. Ola, St. Rognvald & St. Sunniva after Northlink ferries took over the service?


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

They were sold for further trading in 2002:
"St Clair" to Saudi Owners, Jeddah renamed "Barakat". Still in service.
"St Ola" to Finnish owners, name unchanged. Still in service.
"St Rognvald" to Norse Island ferries. Scrapped 2003.
"St Sunniva" tp Dubai owners,renamed "Faye". Scrapped 2005.
Regards


----------



## graeme.heddle (Jun 6, 2007)

I just saw a story in the news paper 'Orcadian' about a liner called 'Expidition' which visited Stromness earlier this week, the story said that this vessel was the old St. Sunniva, and true enough this vessel looks surprisingly similar (almost identical except for a few small details), as far as I know the Sunniva never had a sister ship in the past but I may be wrong.


----------



## Locking Splice (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi Graeme,

St Sunniva ( ex Normandy Ferries nf Panther, Dover to Boulogne service 1980 - 1986, sister to the nf Tiger, Dover to Boulogne 1978 - 1986( now the Expidition ) a well looked after vessel of 37 years under the Danish, British, and Finnish flag. 

Best Regards

Yuge (ex Bosun of the nf Tiger ) now Expidition


----------



## xv323 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Graeme

Been doing some research on this myself. The St Clair was sold to Baaboud Trading & Shipping Agency, was renamed Barakat, and to this day is plying the Route between Jeddah in Saudi Arabia and Suakin in Sudan. A high-res pic of her in her current state can be seen here. There are a surprising number of pictures of this one lurking around but most can't be found by searching for 'Barakat', which is what stumped me for ages. Only once I'd got hold of the company and route could I get anywhere.

The St. Ola was sold to Estonian interests and kept her name, and is still in service. Picture of her here. A lot of pictures of her still around particularly given the lack of a name change.

The Sunniva as has already been mentioned was renamed Faye and scrapped in '05, and the Rognvald in '03 having if memory serves me right served the Shetland islands for a couple more years under her new owners.


----------

